
Innovative Reusable Photo-Stickers (Limited 200 Beta-Testers) - leorivas
http://www.piklip.com
======
leorivas
Hi HN, I'd like to get your feedback on my new product PIKLIP. It's a special
sticker-type photo-print that sticks to pretty much any flat surface, and can
be used over and over. It's an efficient new way to display your photos -
quickly and mess free.

We're still in beta, and currently accepting 200 beta-testers. Unfortunately
we have to charge a small fee of $5.99 which includes printing and shipping
cost to anywhere in the world.

Would be great if any of you can give it a try! Thanks :)

[http://www.piklip.com](http://www.piklip.com)

------
DrScump
(Beta participants pay $6)

~~~
leorivas
Sorry we have to charge money for beta. Because it's a physical product that
requires material, printing & shipping cost, we needed to ask our testers to
pay a small fee.

